# Stereo unlock code problem



## kennedylanduk (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

I am a newbie, first post ever.

I have a Primera, and recently swapped the stereo for another but have decided to go back to the original. Anyway I tried to guess the code rather than going into the house to get the code and it locked me out. The manual says that if I wait for an hour with the power switched on, I would get CODE appearing in the display rather than ----, but i have done this twice now and I still have the ----.

Does anyone have any ideas what has gone wrong for me? I have the proper code to unlock.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Tony.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you will need to ask for help with the DEALER


----------

